# problemas con una TV RCA



## wbg58h (Ago 23, 2010)

Buenos dias compañeros del foro.
tengo un problema con un a TV marca RCA, lo encieno, pero no muestra ninguna imagen, nada mas se ve, no se como explicarles como lo que se ve, pero es como una especie de color negro, azul, tipo arcoiris y luego se apaga.
No se que este pasando con mi TV, alguien me puede ayudar.
gracias, y si ya no tiene arreglo, lo echare a la basura.


----------



## ohmega (Ago 24, 2010)

Cuanto hay en el B+, y en los voltajes secundarios de la fuente?, revisa protecciones y comentanos.
Saludos !!


----------



## Apuleyo (Ago 24, 2010)

Yo tengo un problema similar con un TV PHILCO... o algo así(el problema). Al encenderlo tardaba un rato en mostrar imagen alguna luego de 20, 30 min de mostrar la pantalla negra. Hace unos días se me cayo... visiblemente está sana, pero... alguien me puede orientar por donde empezar a mirarla? En mi puta vida abrí un televisor. Gracias


----------



## ELOPIO (Ago 25, 2010)

chequeate el jungla, fijate debes de dar mas detalles, para poderte ayudar, saludos...


----------



## wbg58h (Ago 25, 2010)

Pues la verdad, no se que le sucede, ya que de video y todo eso no se casi nada. pero el problema que que es la placa ue conecta con el cañon que envia las imagenes en pantalla, por que cuando no se ve, lo que hago es levantar un poco la parte trasera, y de esa manera consigo que se vean las imagenes.
ustedes diganme, si es o no el cañon.
gracias.


----------



## ELOPIO (Ago 25, 2010)

ya veo, si dices que levantas un poco y mejora, es posible que tengas soldaduras frias en mucho ptos, lo ideal es que retoques todo dandole mantenimiento a la placa, la tarjeta del trc la que va a los filamentos tambien retocalas, saludos espero a verte ayudado...


----------

